# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle FRP:  حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  Infinix Hot 5 (X559F) _v7.0

## mohamed73

حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  Infinix Hot 5 (X559F) _v7.0        

```
Wating Device..........OK
CPU: MT6580
Chip Version: 0x0000ca00
Chip Ext Clock: EXT_26M
Writing Mode..........OK
Internal RAM: 
Internal SRAM Size: 128.00 KB
External RAM: Type DRAM
External Ram Size: 1.00 GB
EMMC: 
EMMC PART BOOT1 Size: 4.00 MB
EMMC PART BOOT2 Size: 4.00 MB
EMMC PART RPMB Size: 4.00 MB
EMMC PART USER Size: 14.56 GB
Battery: 
Battery Voltage: 4301
Injection..........OK
Detecting Parts info............OK
[ID: 1] [preloader] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00400000) 
[ID: 8] [pgpt] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00080000) 
[ID: 8] [proinfo] BaseAddr(0x00080000) Size(0x00300000) 
[ID: 8] [nvram] BaseAddr(0x00380000) Size(0x00500000) 
[ID: 8] [protect1] BaseAddr(0x00880000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [protect2] BaseAddr(0x01280000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [seccfg] BaseAddr(0x01c80000) Size(0x00040000) 
[ID: 8] [lk] BaseAddr(0x01cc0000) Size(0x00060000) 
[ID: 8] [boot] BaseAddr(0x01d20000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [recovery] BaseAddr(0x02d20000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [para] BaseAddr(0x03d20000) Size(0x00080000) 
[ID: 8] [logo] BaseAddr(0x03da0000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [expdb] BaseAddr(0x045a0000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [frp] BaseAddr(0x04fa0000) Size(0x00100000) 
[ID: 8] [nvdata] BaseAddr(0x050a0000) Size(0x02000000) 
[ID: 8] [metadata] BaseAddr(0x070a0000) Size(0x02760000) 
[ID: 8] [oemkeystore] BaseAddr(0x09800000) Size(0x00200000) 
[ID: 8] [secro] BaseAddr(0x09a00000) Size(0x00600000) 
[ID: 8] [keystore] BaseAddr(0x0a000000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [system] BaseAddr(0x0a800000) Size(0x100000000) 
[ID: 8] [cache] BaseAddr(0x10a800000) Size(0x1c800000) 
[ID: 8] [userdata] BaseAddr(0x127000000) Size(0x27bd80000) 
[ID: 8] [flashinfo] BaseAddr(0x3a2d80000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [sgpt] BaseAddr(0x3a3d80000) Size(0x00080000) 
Detecting Device info.......OK
Product: Infinix
Device Model: Infinix X559F
ID: X559-H8015F-N-MA-180905V25
Sw Internal: 
Build Date: Wed Sep 5 15:24:33 CST 2018
Chip Ver: S01
Android Version: 7.0
Architecture: armeabi-v7a
FRP RESET... [FRP] .....OK
All Done By EFT Dongle
```

----------


## mohamed73

_  

```
Wating Device..........OK
CPU: MT6580
Chip Version: 0x0000ca00
Chip Ext Clock: EXT_26M
Writing Mode..........OK
Internal RAM: 
Internal SRAM Size: 128.00 KB
External RAM: Type DRAM
External Ram Size: 1.00 GB
EMMC: 
EMMC PART BOOT1 Size: 4.00 MB
EMMC PART BOOT2 Size: 4.00 MB
EMMC PART RPMB Size: 4.00 MB
EMMC PART USER Size: 14.56 GB
Battery: 
Battery Voltage: 3934
Injection..........OK
Detecting Parts info............OK
[ID: 1] [preloader] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00400000) 
[ID: 8] [pgpt] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00080000) 
[ID: 8] [proinfo] BaseAddr(0x00080000) Size(0x00300000) 
[ID: 8] [nvram] BaseAddr(0x00380000) Size(0x00500000) 
[ID: 8] [protect1] BaseAddr(0x00880000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [protect2] BaseAddr(0x01280000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [seccfg] BaseAddr(0x01c80000) Size(0x00040000) 
[ID: 8] [lk] BaseAddr(0x01cc0000) Size(0x00060000) 
[ID: 8] [boot] BaseAddr(0x01d20000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [recovery] BaseAddr(0x02d20000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [para] BaseAddr(0x03d20000) Size(0x00080000) 
[ID: 8] [logo] BaseAddr(0x03da0000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [expdb] BaseAddr(0x045a0000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [frp] BaseAddr(0x04fa0000) Size(0x00100000) 
[ID: 8] [nvdata] BaseAddr(0x050a0000) Size(0x02000000) 
[ID: 8] [metadata] BaseAddr(0x070a0000) Size(0x02760000) 
[ID: 8] [oemkeystore] BaseAddr(0x09800000) Size(0x00200000) 
[ID: 8] [secro] BaseAddr(0x09a00000) Size(0x00600000) 
[ID: 8] [keystore] BaseAddr(0x0a000000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [system] BaseAddr(0x0a800000) Size(0x100000000) 
[ID: 8] [cache] BaseAddr(0x10a800000) Size(0x1c800000) 
[ID: 8] [userdata] BaseAddr(0x127000000) Size(0x27bd80000) 
[ID: 8] [flashinfo] BaseAddr(0x3a2d80000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [sgpt] BaseAddr(0x3a3d80000) Size(0x00080000) 
Detecting Device info.......OK
Product: Infinix
Device Model: Infinix X559F
ID: X559-H8015F-N-MA-180123V10
Sw Internal: 
Build Date: Tue Jan 23 18:48:14 CST 2018
Chip Ver: S01
Android Version: 7.0
Architecture: armeabi-v7a
FRP RESET... [FRP] .....OK
All Done By EFT Dongle
```

_

----------


## mohamed73

_ 

```
Wating Device..........OK CPU: MT6580
 Chip Version: 0x0000ca00
 Chip Ext Clock: EXT_26M
 Writing Mode..........OK
 Internal RAM: 
 Internal SRAM Size: 128.00 KB
 External RAM: Type DRAM
 External Ram Size: 1.00 GB
 EMMC: 
 EMMC PART BOOT1 Size: 4.00 MB
 EMMC PART BOOT2 Size: 4.00 MB
 EMMC PART RPMB Size: 4.00 MB
 EMMC PART USER Size: 14.56 GB
 Battery: 
 Battery Voltage: 3793
 Injection..........OK
 Detecting Parts info............OK
 [ID: 1] [preloader] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00400000) 
 [ID: 8] [pgpt] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00080000) 
 [ID: 8] [proinfo] BaseAddr(0x00080000) Size(0x00300000) 
 [ID: 8] [nvram] BaseAddr(0x00380000) Size(0x00500000) 
 [ID: 8] [protect1] BaseAddr(0x00880000) Size(0x00a00000) 
 [ID: 8] [protect2] BaseAddr(0x01280000) Size(0x00a00000) 
 [ID: 8] [seccfg] BaseAddr(0x01c80000) Size(0x00040000) 
 [ID: 8] [lk] BaseAddr(0x01cc0000) Size(0x00060000) 
 [ID: 8] [boot] BaseAddr(0x01d20000) Size(0x01000000) 
 [ID: 8] [recovery] BaseAddr(0x02d20000) Size(0x01000000) 
 [ID: 8] [para] BaseAddr(0x03d20000) Size(0x00080000) 
 [ID: 8] [logo] BaseAddr(0x03da0000) Size(0x00800000) 
 [ID: 8] [expdb] BaseAddr(0x045a0000) Size(0x00a00000) 
 [ID: 8] [frp] BaseAddr(0x04fa0000) Size(0x00100000) 
 [ID: 8] [nvdata] BaseAddr(0x050a0000) Size(0x02000000) 
 [ID: 8] [metadata] BaseAddr(0x070a0000) Size(0x02760000) 
 [ID: 8] [oemkeystore] BaseAddr(0x09800000) Size(0x00200000) 
 [ID: 8] [secro] BaseAddr(0x09a00000) Size(0x00600000) 
 [ID: 8] [keystore] BaseAddr(0x0a000000) Size(0x00800000) 
 [ID: 8] [system] BaseAddr(0x0a800000) Size(0x100000000) 
 [ID: 8] [cache] BaseAddr(0x10a800000) Size(0x1c800000) 
 [ID: 8] [userdata] BaseAddr(0x127000000) Size(0x27bd80000) 
 [ID: 8] [flashinfo] BaseAddr(0x3a2d80000) Size(0x01000000) 
 [ID: 8] [sgpt] BaseAddr(0x3a3d80000) Size(0x00080000) 
 Detecting Device info.......OK
 Product: Infinix
 Device Model: Infinix X559F
 ID: X559-H8015F-N-MA-180123V10
 Sw Internal: 
 Build Date: Tue Jan 23 18:48:14 CST 2018
 Chip Ver: S01
 Android Version: 7.0
 Architecture: armeabi-v7a
 FRP RESET... [FRP] .....OK
 All Done By EFT Dongle
```

_

----------

